
Show HN: NuronLabs – A Worldwide Neural Layer - machinelearning
http://www.nuronlabs.com
======
ldb
It's probably me, but the (great looking) web-site gave me no idea what the
use-case of nuronlabs is. Naming a problem that nuronlab solves (and ideally
showing how this is done) would be helpful.

